# Faulty 12v transformer?



## nosyparker (Jan 19, 2010)

Can someone please advise - I have 3 35W dichroic lamps in my bathroom, which, for no apparent reason, just turn off, (usually when I'm sat on the throne!). Then, after a few minutes, they'll come back on again. And this carries on as long as the light switch is on. I suspect that the transformer is on its way out - has anyone had similar symptoms, or can anyone confirm this? The existing transformer is rated to 150W, which I thought would be ample for 3 35W bulbs (105W).

Thanks


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_The Admin and Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

This thread has been closed._


----------

